# من هو أول شخص لفت انتباهك أول ماسجلت !!



## روزي86 (16 يونيو 2011)

من أولـ شخــص لفــت انتبــاهكـ أول ما سجـلت *_^
 
 
 صبــاحكــمـ / مســائكــمـ 
 
 معطــر بعبيــر اليــاسميــن 
 
 طبــعا المــوضوع واضــح مـن عنــوانــه 
 
 كــل واحــد يدخل ويكــتب لنــا مينـ أول شخـص لفــت 
 
 انتبــاهه في المنتــدى أول ماسجلــــتوا ​


----------



## روزي86 (16 يونيو 2011)

انا اول شخصية لفتت نظري في المنتدي اول لما دخلت

كانت دونا نبيل 

شوفت فيها مثال الخادمة المحبوبة والمتميزة دايما بكتابتها المفيدة

ربنا يفرحها دايما

ليا عودة مره اخري عشان في شخصيات كتير لفتت نظري​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> انا اول شخصية لفتت نظري في المنتدي اول لما دخلت
> 
> كانت دونا نبيل
> 
> ...



*ميرررسى يا روزايتى خالص
مش عارفه اقول ايه بجد بس محبتك وذوقك مش حاجه جديده عليكى اكيد:Love_Mailbox:
وليا عوده للمشاركه*


----------



## oesi no (22 يونيو 2011)

*
اللى لفت نظرى وقتها كان كوبتك مان 
كنت دايما نفسي ابقى زيه 
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 يونيو 2011)

*كانت فراشة مسيحية 
بجد وجودها عسسسسسسسسل
واتمنى من قلبى ترجع تدخل تانى زى الاول
*​


----------



## Critic (22 يونيو 2011)

*NEW_MAN*
*MOLKA MOLKAN*


----------



## azazi (22 يونيو 2011)

أنـــا :t31:  :t31:


----------



## grges monir (22 يونيو 2011)

*دونا نبيل هى اللى خلتنى سجلت هنا
نقول اللى لينا واللى علينا شخصية جميلة بحق:11azy:
اسلوبها وطريقة تعاملها مميزة جدا
دة اولا
وفية شخصية خلتنى اتابع الاقسام الحوارية بشغف
افتقدنا وجودة هنا بشدة واتمنى ان يعود الينا حتى لو بواسطة او رشوة ههههه
الاستاذ الرائع نيومان
فية شخصية بقى عرفتها بعدتسجيلى بفترة
بلا مجاملة يصعب على الكلام وصفها
الام بحق للمنتدى كلة هابى انجل
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يونيو 2011)

*كانوا اول تلاته اعرفهم هنا 
نونو جيرل وبنوته اسمها بسبوسه والغائب الحاضر رمزى من الاردن *


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يونيو 2011)

grges monir قال:


> *دونا نبيل هى اللى خلتنى سجلت هنا
> نقول اللى لينا واللى علينا شخصية جميلة بحق:11azy:
> اسلوبها وطريقة تعاملها مميزة جدا
> *



*بقلق منك لما تقول عنى كلمة كويسه :dntknw: هههههههه
ميرررسى يا حسبووو بجد دايما كده رافع معنوياتى *


----------



## marcelino (22 يونيو 2011)

مش فاكر بصراحه الموضوع من سنين​


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 يونيو 2011)

*REDEMPTION*


طارق هو اول شخص لفت انتباهي قبل ما اسجل كمان
بكتاباته وردوده الحكيمه والعاقله ومواضيعه الروحيه المعزيه
وبسببه قررت اسجل في المنتدي


وكمان
*نيفيــــــــــــــن ثروت*
 اسمها شدني هنا لان كان ليا صديقه ايام الدراسه بنفس الاسم
وروحت غلست عليها وسالتها وفكرتها بعنوانها
وطلعت الحمد لله هي ورجعنا تاني اصحاب لحد ما اتجوزت بقي


وطبعا *وليــــــــــــم تــل*
اللي بعتز باني عرفته لانه كان بالنسبه ليا
اب واخ وصديق ومرشد ومعين
غير انه طبعا زعيم حزب الغلاسه الشهير
هههههههههههههه
ربنا يطمني عليه ويارب يرجع ينورنا تاني
رغم اني عارفه انه بقي صعب دلوقت
بس لسه في امل هههههههههه

ولسه في كتير
بس دول كانوا اول القائمه
هابقي اجي تاني لو افتكرتهم بقي


----------



## lovely dove (22 يونيو 2011)

في ناس كتير الحقيقة لفتت نظري منهم دونا نبيل وماما كاندي  وهابي انجل بجد شخصيات جميله انا حبتهم قوي لمحبتهم لكل الناس في المنتدي الصغير قبل الكبير وخدمتهم جميلة ربنا يوفقهم 
وكمان فراشة مسيحيه بتصاميمها الرائعة بجد وحشني قوي وجودها هي وراجعه ليسوع واستاذ وليم تل باشعاره الجميله بس كفايه كده ههههههههه عشان المنتدي كله لفت نظري ​


----------



## ميرنا (22 يونيو 2011)

ه انا لما سجلت مكنش فى حد بس كوبتك مان خلانى اسجل


----------



## روزي86 (22 يونيو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ميرررسى يا روزايتى خالص
> مش عارفه اقول ايه بجد بس محبتك وذوفك مش حاجه جديده عليكى اكيد:Love_Mailbox:
> وليا عوده للمشاركه*




ربنا يخليكي يا دونا

انتي تستاهلي كل شئ جميل


----------



## روزي86 (22 يونيو 2011)

oesi no قال:


> *
> اللى لفت نظرى وقتها كان كوبتك مان
> كنت دايما نفسي ابقى زيه
> *​




تمام يا جوجو

اختيار موفق


----------



## روزي86 (22 يونيو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *كانت فراشة مسيحية
> بجد وجودها عسسسسسسسسل
> واتمنى من قلبى ترجع تدخل تانى زى الاول
> *​




امين يارب ترجع تنور من جديد

ميرسي يا بنوته


----------



## روزي86 (22 يونيو 2011)

Critic قال:


> *NEW_MAN*
> *MOLKA MOLKAN*




تمام 

ميرسي يا كريتك


----------



## bob (22 يونيو 2011)

*اكتر ناس لفتوا انظاري كانوا 
الزعيم و دونا و ابسوتي الوانهم مميزة 
الله يسهلهم بالوانهم هههههههههههه*


----------



## روزي86 (22 يونيو 2011)

azazi قال:


> أنـــا :t31:  :t31:



هههههههههه
ميرسي لمرورك


----------



## روزي86 (22 يونيو 2011)

grges monir قال:


> *دونا نبيل هى اللى خلتنى سجلت هنا
> نقول اللى لينا واللى علينا شخصية جميلة بحق:11azy:
> اسلوبها وطريقة تعاملها مميزة جدا
> دة اولا
> ...




كتبت شخصيات جامده جدا يا جرجس

ميرسي ليك


----------



## روزي86 (22 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> مش فاكر بصراحه الموضوع من سنين​




طيب فكر تاني وفي انتظارك يا ميلو:nunu0000:


----------



## روزي86 (22 يونيو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> *REDEMPTION*
> 
> 
> طارق هو اول شخص لفت انتباهي قبل ما اسجل كمان
> ...




اوك يا قمر في انتظارك


----------



## روزي86 (22 يونيو 2011)

lovely dove قال:


> في ناس كتير الحقيقة لفتت نظري منهم دونا نبيل وماما كاندي  وهابي انجل بجد شخصيات جميله انا حبتهم قوي لمحبتهم لكل الناس في المنتدي الصغير قبل الكبير وخدمتهم جميلة ربنا يوفقهم
> وكمان فراشة مسيحيه بتصاميمها الرائعة بجد وحشني قوي وجودها هي وراجعه ليسوع واستاذ وليم تل باشعاره الجميله بس كفايه كده ههههههههه عشان المنتدي كله لفت نظري ​




هههههههههه 

ميرسي ليكي يا قمره


----------



## روزي86 (22 يونيو 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> ه انا لما سجلت مكنش فى حد بس كوبتك مان خلانى اسجل




اهاااااااااااا

ميرسي يا مرنون لمرورك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يونيو 2011)

*اللي عرفتني ع المنتدي وخلتني اسجل
المشرفه مرمر الله يباركلها 
واللي شدني جدا بمواضيعه وردوده
الاستاذ وليم اللي بتمني يرجع تاني
والاستاذ قلم حر 
​*


----------



## روزي86 (23 يونيو 2011)

ميرسي ليك يا ميكي
ذكرت ناس جامدين جدا


----------



## rimonda (23 يونيو 2011)

أنا اللي خلاني سجل بصراحة أختي رنا ومحبتها لكم كتير وعلى طول بتحكي على اصدقاءها في المنتى وبتحب تتطمن عليكم على طول وبالها مشغول على جوجو كمان وبتبكي وبتبكينا


----------



## kalimooo (23 يونيو 2011)

قسم الثقافة القسم الذي احببت

كان المشرف بيه انسان مثقف قارىء  لأكبر الادباء

ومنهم جبران.. وميخائيل نعيمه..

وغيره كتير 

*قلم حرررر*


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2011)

rimonda قال:


> أنا اللي خلاني سجل بصراحة أختي رنا ومحبتها لكم كتير وعلى طول بتحكي على اصدقاءها في المنتى وبتحب تتطمن عليكم على طول وبالها مشغول على جوجو كمان وبتبكي وبتبكينا




ميرسي ليكي يا قمر انتي ورنا جمال جدا وكلكم محبة

وبالنسبة لجوجو بأذن ربنا يكون معانا قريب انا متأكده وكلنا نصليله وربنا يكمل


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> قسم الثقافة القسم الذي احببت
> 
> كان المشرف بيه انسان مثقف قارىء  لأكبر الادباء
> 
> ...




ميرسي ليك يا كليمو علي مشاركتك

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## tamav maria (24 يونيو 2011)

ياه ياروزي ده كان اكتر من 3 سنين
هو انا فكره امبارح ايه اللي حصل لما ها افتكر من 3 سنين
ههههههههههه
لا اقولك بقي بجد
كاندي شوب وجيلان وكليمو
التلاته دول فعلا كنت باتكلم معاهم كتير


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههه اهو افتكرتي يا حبي

بجد التلاته احلي من بعض وخدمتهم جميلة اوي وربنا يرجع كاندي بالسلامه يارب

ميرسي يا قمر


----------



## كوك (24 يونيو 2011)

_*ههههههههه*_
_*ماى روك*_​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2011)

تمام يا كوك

ميرسي ليك


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يونيو 2011)

_الكلام ده من زمان اوى _
_صدقينى مش فاكر _
_ميرسى روزى على الفكره الجميله_​


----------



## ^_^mirna (24 يونيو 2011)

و الله مش فاكره :t9::t9::t9:


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _الكلام ده من زمان اوى _
> _صدقينى مش فاكر _
> _ميرسى روزى على الفكره الجميله_​




ميرسي يا كوكو لمرورك

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> و الله مش فاكره :t9::t9::t9:




ميرسي ليكي يا قمر علي مرورك

لو افتكرتي تعالي قولي:nunu0000::nunu0000:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 يونيو 2011)

*Coptic MarMar*
:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:
:beee::beee:​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههههههههه معاكي حق

هش يابت من هنا هههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يوليو 2011)

_بصى كان فى مجموعة وقت مانا سجلت بجد كانت جامدة اوى_
_بيشو راغب  _
_سويتى شيرى_
_راجعة ليسوع_
_مايكل ماكس_
_كيريا اللى هى جلاكسى _
_يوستيكا_
_بونى_
_وسندريلا_
_وجونا_
_اللى هوا انا_​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2011)

اهاااااااااا جامدين معاك حق يا جونا


----------



## HappyButterfly (19 يوليو 2011)

*اول حد كانت كوب كوب 
كت دايما بطلب منها ترانيم هى وجو 
وبعد كدة كانت جوجوطلبت منه تريمة وجابهالى 
وسيمو طبعا عرفتها وبقيا بتكلم قليل بعد كدة كتييييييييير
وفى ناس كتيييربعدها *​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2011)

ميرسي ليكي يا ديدي

نورتي يا قمر


----------



## zama (19 يوليو 2011)

أقولك علي حاجة بصراحة ، أنا بالنسبة للمنتدي معارفي مش كتير لييييييييييييييييه ؟؟

هقولك ،

مش لأن أخواتي غير جذابين لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا ،

أنا بقلق أقرب من حد سواء ولد و بالأخص لو ما كان ولد بمجتمعنا الولد بيتفهم غلط (( دا مجرد رأي )) ..

عموماً أسف لأني رغيت ..

الموضوع حلو ..


----------



## SALVATION (19 يوليو 2011)

كوبتك مان طبعا 
لانه طردنى ههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (20 يوليو 2011)

zama قال:


> أقولك علي حاجة بصراحة ، أنا بالنسبة للمنتدي معارفي مش كتير لييييييييييييييييه ؟؟
> 
> هقولك ،
> 
> ...




ميرسي ليك يا زاما

نورت موضوعي


----------



## روزي86 (20 يوليو 2011)

SALVATION قال:


> كوبتك مان طبعا
> لانه طردنى ههههههههههه​




ههههههههههه ميرسي لمرورك يا توني


----------



## انريكي (20 يوليو 2011)

اممممممممممممممممممم

اول شيئ بنت كانت هنا بس مش عارف راحت فين اسمها روزييييييييييييييي

وفي بنت ثانية ربنا يسامحها اسمها روكا ايضن لفتت انتباهي

واستاذي الغالي والذي يستاهل كل الاحترم والتقدير النهيسي 

روزي موضوع تحفة شكرا 

الرب يبارك كل ايامك


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 يوليو 2011)

انا تواجدي هنا مش كتيييييييييييير 
بس اول ما سجلت 
كان اكتر انسان بحب اتابع ردودو و ارائو لاني كنت بحس ان فيها كم كبير جدا من الاستفادة
كان الاستاذ وليم تل

انا مش عارفة ليه مش بشوفوا هنا بقالي كتييييييييير بس
بجد هو ردودو ديما بتبقى في الجووووووووووون

موضوع حلووووووووو جدا جدا 
ربنا يباركك يا قمر
​


----------



## روزي86 (21 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> اممممممممممممممممممم
> 
> اول شيئ بنت كانت هنا بس مش عارف راحت فين اسمها روزييييييييييييييي
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههههه ربنا يخليك يا انريكي

بس بردو هتتفجر لا مفر مهما تعمل ههههههه:act23:


----------



## روزي86 (21 يوليو 2011)

moky قال:


> انا تواجدي هنا مش كتيييييييييييير
> بس اول ما سجلت
> كان اكتر انسان بحب اتابع ردودو و ارائو لاني كنت بحس ان فيها كم كبير جدا من الاستفادة
> كان الاستاذ وليم تل
> ...




ميرسي ليكي يا قمر

نورتي


----------

